# September 2010 Group Book Count



## pidgeon92

Link to August 2010

THE GLASS OF TIME -- Michael Cox -- 592 pages -- 9/5/10
Worse Things Waiting -- Brian McNaughton -- 192 pages -- 9/1/10
Not My Daughter -- Barbara Delinsky -- 352 pages -- 9/4/10
The Hunger Games -- Suzanne Collins -- 384 pages -- 9/6/10
Life is Short But Wide -- J. California Cooper -- 336 pages -- 9/8/10
Nefertiti -- Michelle Moran -- 480 pages -- 9/18/10
Catching Fire -- Suzanne Collins -- 400 pages -- 9/10/10
Lying with Strangers -- James Grippando -- 400 pages -- 9/11/10
Mockingjay -- Suzanne Collins -- 400 pages -- 9/16/10
Fragile -- Lisa Unger -- 336 pages -- 9/14/10
The Cinderella Deal -- Jennifer Crusie -- 288 pages -- 9/20/10
The Last Child -- John Hart -- 384 pages -- 9/22/10
Sold -- Patricia McCormick -- 272 pages -- 9/23/10


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING* 1._Helliconia Spring (Unabridged)_Brian AldissScience FictionAudiobook17:52 hours09/01/20103.75 stars2._Zulu_Caryl FéreyCrimeDTB400 pages09/04/20103.99 stars3._Agent Zigzag (Unabridged)_Ben MacIntyreNon-FictionAudiobook10:54 hours09/08/20103.75 stars4._The Art of Racing in the Rain_Garth SteinNovelARC324 pages09/05/20104.00 stars5._The Gone-Away World_Nick HarkawayScience FictionKindle9,313 locations09/12/20105.00 stars6._Pandora's Star (Unabridged)_Peter F. HamiltonScience FictionAudiobook37:22 hours09/26/20105.00 stars7._The Four Fingers of Death_Rick MoodyNovelKindle13,478 locations09/23/20104.25 stars8._The Disassembled Man_Nate FlexerCrimeKindle3,290 locations09/25/20103.50 stars9._Timequake_Kurt VonnegutNovelDTB250 pages09/27/20103.75 stars10._Small Crimes (Unabridged)_Dave ZeltsermanCrimeAudiobook8:41 hours09/29/20103.25 stars11._House of Suns_Alastair ReynoldsScience FictionKindle8,482 locationsPushed Over12._Judas Unchained (Unabridged)_Peter F. HamiltonScience FictionAudiobook40:59 hoursPushed Over

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES* January25,5201,95658,7723,457 February34,73469346,6972,737 March31,9141,53057,9243,407 April38,1761,07856,5023,324 May31,1792,54174,3764,375 June48,429179561,9443,644 July49,32176862,3773,669 August40,021040,0212,354September26,08197442,6392,508       *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES* 326,75310,335502,44829,556 
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## izzy

Currently Reading:
1.  Leviathan by Scott Westerfeld
started 9/29 (4769 locs/448 pages)
Finished:
1.  Dreamfever by Karen Marie Moning (Fever book 4)
started 8/30 finished 9/2 (6,891/400 pages) 5/5 - chomping at the bit for the last book!
2. Bird by Bird: Some Instructions on Writing by Anne Lamott
started 9/5 finished 9/12 (2,732 locs/272 pages) 3/5 - I liked it
3. To Kill a Warlock by HP Mallory
started 9/13 finished 9/14 (4,858 locs) 5/5 - this book was amazing to read
4.  Criss Cross By Jorand Castillo Price (Psycop book 2)
started 9/14 finished 9/15 (1,807 locs)
5. Lost Hereos Sneak peak by Rick Riordan 
started and finished 9/14 (locs 40{sample}
6. Alison Wonderland by Helen Smith
started 9/15 finished 9/18 (2,868 locs/222 pages)
7. Accidental Demon Slayer by Angie Fox
started 9/18 finished 9/21 (2,944 locs/292 pages)
8.  Not What She Seems by Victorine E. Lieske
started and finished 9/21 (5,213 locs/326 pgs)
9.  My Blood Approves by Amanda Hocking 
started 9/23 and finished 9/25 (5,083 locs/266 pages)
10.  Fate (My Blood Approves book #2) by Amanda Hocking
started and finished 9/25 (4,995 locs/252 pages)
11.  Flutter (My Blood Approves #3) by Amanda Hocking
started 9/26 (7,328 locs/308 pages)
12. Wisdom (My Blood Approves book #4) by Amanda Hocking
started 9/28 finished 9/20 (7,117 locs)

*total books read this month:* 11
*total samples read this month:* 1
*total pages read:* 2,338
*total locs:* 52,763
*books read this year:* 41


----------



## Gayle

Yep...count me in. I'll work in some reading between WWF games!

*33 A.D.* - David McAfee - 5507 locations
*Betrayal* - Karen Fenech - 4570 locations
*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* - Stieg Larrson - 9048 locations
*The Widow* - Carla Neggers - 4600 locations
*The Angel* - Carla Neggers - 4453 locations
*The Sudoku Murder* - Shelley Freydont - 5399 locations


----------



## chipotle

All are Kindle books.

1. Beachcombers by Nancy Thayer - pretty good
2. Rosemary Gladstar's Family Herbal - good
4. 311 Pelican Court by Debbie Macomber (Cedar Cove #3) - ok
5. Lady Isabella's Scandalous Marriage by Jennifer Ashley (Highland Pleasures #2)  - pretty good
6. Castles by Julie Garwood - free, ok, dragged a bit
7. Sugar Daddy by Lisa Kleypas - pretty good
8. Public Secrets by Nora Roberts - read this last month but forgot to list it, good
9. Strike Zone by Kate Angell - free, good
10. The PMS Murder by Laura Levine (Jaine Austen #5) - good
11. Everything and the Moon (Everything #1) by Julia Quinn - ok
12. 44 Cranberry Point (Cedar Cove #4) by Debbie Macomber - ok
13. Shopaholic Ties the Knot (Shopaholic #3) by Sophie Kinsella - funny, my fave so far in the series

DNF

Line of Scrimmage by Marie Force - free, formatting problems
Whispering Rock by Robyn Carr (Virgin River #3) - too dark for me


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in September*
*1.The Passage 784 pages Kindle!
2. Among The Hidden 160 pages Kindle!
3. Among the Imposters192 pages Kindle!
4. The Local News368 pages Kindle!
5. Clockwork Angel 496 pages Kindle!*

[size=8pt]*Read since 9/1/10*
_1.The Passage 784 pages Kindle!
2. Among The Hidden 160 pages Kindle!
3. Among The Imposters 192 pages Kindle!
4. The Local News 368 pages Kindle!
5. Clockwork Angel 496 pages Kindle!_


----------



## Maxx

1. Catching Fire (audiobook) 46% through as of 9/1, completed 9/5, 216 pages
2. Weetzie Bat (kindle) began 9/2, completed 9/6, 128 pages
3.  Plain Truth (audiobook) began 9/5, completed 9/18, 405 pages
4.  Soul Survivor:  The Reincarnation of a World War II Fighter Pilot (kindle) began 9/7, as of 9/30, 228 pgs
5.  Bloodwork (audiobook)began 9/17, completed 9/26, 480 pages
6.  Lucky (audiobook) began 9/26, completed 9/30, 272 pages
7.  Enduring Love (audiobook), began 9/30, 21 pages read

Partial Books Completed-September 2010:  1
Whole Books Completed-September 2010:  4

Total Pages Read September 2010:  1750


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently Reading:
 

Finished Reading:
9/1: *Sleight Malice*- Vicki Tyley A good mystery that kept me guessing until the end.
9/3: *Threads of Honor*- Gordon Ryan
9/5: *Bake Sale Murder* - Leslie Meier
9/13: *Mr. Monk is Cleaned Out* - Lee Goldberg Funny Monk mystery incorporating current events.
9/15: *Whispering Rock* - Robyn Carr
9/19: *Strike Zone* - Kate Angell Freebie, cute chick lit.
9/20: *Devil's Brood* - Sharon Kay Penman Good, but I was hoping for more Eleanor of Aquitaine.
9/22: *Still Life with Murder *- P. B. Ryan Good mystery set in post-Civil War Boston.
9/25: *The Tower, the Zoo, and the Tortoise* - Julia Stuart  Whimsical and charming!
9/27: *Seven Year Switch* - Claire Cook

 Best read of the month, so far.

N


----------



## mistyd107

Hopefully Sept will be back to normal. August was closer but not completely there yet

1. All I ever Wanted-Ellen Fisher 400 pgs 5,514 Loc (8/26/10-9/2/10)    
2. Smash Cut-Sandra Brown 367 pgs 6,822 Loc (9/3/10-9/11/10)     
3. Tough Customer-Sandra Brown 391 pgs 7,083 Loc (9/11/10-9/20/10)


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in.

1   Echo Burning by Lee Child (from Aug), 576 pages, finished
2   The Maze by Catherine Coulter, 352 pages, finished
3   The Target by Catherine Coulter, 400 pages, finished
4   The Edge by Catherine Coulter, 352 pages, finished 
5  Riptide by Catherine Coulter, finished
6  Without Fail by Lee Child, finished 
7  Hemlock Bay by Catherine Coulter, ...


----------



## worktolive

1. *A Fairy Tale for Gwyn* - Linda Poitevin - 3,777 loc 9/2 - Contemp rom - actor and single mom *B*
2. *Heart of Fire* - Kristen Painter - 6,032 loc 9/3 - Fantasy romance with elves *B*
3. *The Pearl at the Gate* - Anya Delvay - 1,201 loc 9/3 - Free, erotica - short and hot *B*
4. *Temptation Ridge* - Robyn Carr - 441 p 9/4 - Contemp rom - #6 in the Virgin River series *B*
5. *Stormwalker* - Allyson James - 340p 9/5 - Fantastic Urban Fantasy about a woman who can control storms*A*
6. *Lead Me On* - Victoria Dahl - 344p 9/6 - Love this author's contemp romances *B+*
7. *Dark and Disorderly* - Bernita Harris - 4,341 loc 9/7 - Great debut urban fantasy about a ghost exorcist *A*
8. *Texas Tangle* - Leah Braemel - 3,747 loc 9/8 - Contemp cowboy menage - enjoyable and hot *B*
9. *Logan's Redemption* - Cara Morsi - 3,305 loc 9/9 - First dud this month - contemp romance *D*
10. *The Sergeant's Lady* - Susanna Fraser - 5,179 loc. 9/10 - Great, unique debut Regency *A*
11. *Night Huntress* - Yasmine Galenorn - 320 p. 9/12 - UF, lead characters are 3 sisters *C+*
12. *Eleven Minutes* - Paulo Coelho - 320p. 9/13 - meh, read for my bookclub, a middle aged writer's fantasy of what a prostitute thinks about sex *D*
13. *Warbreaker* - Brandon Sanderson - 14,547 loc 9/16 - Straight fantasy, pacing was off, lots of filler, inventive magic system, but not enough of it in the book. *C*
14. *Till Dawn With the Devil * - Alexandra Hawkins - 319p 9/18 - Regency *C+*
15. *Guns Will Keep Us Together* - 2,335 loc 9/19 - Free, author tried too hard to be cute *C*
16. *Sea Swept* - Nora Roberts - 352p 9/20 - Contemp romance set on Chesapeake Bay. *B*
17. *Compromising Positions* - Jenna Bayley-Burke - 5,175 loc 9/21 - Free, contemp rom, didn't like ending, otherwise good *B*
18. *Their Newborn Gift* - Nikki Logan - 3,248 loc 9/22 - Mills/Boon Free, surprisingly intense and good *B*
19. *Arctic Shift* - Lissa Matthews 2,215 loc 9/23 - PNR, polar bear shifter, short and sweet. *C+*
20. *Web of Lies *- Jennifer Estep - 5,770 loc 9/24 - Fantastic UF, Elemental Assassin series *A*
21. *Wicked Delights of a Bridal Bed* - Tracy Anne Warren - 364p 9/25 - Regency, friends to lovers *B*
22. *The Ice Princess* - Elizabeth Hoyt - 1,332 loc 9/25 - Regency novella, sequel to The Raven Prince *B*
23. *Sheltering Hearts* - Robyn Carr - 1,208 loc 9/25 - Contemp rom. short story *B*
24. *When Pleasure Rules* - JK Beck - 422p 9/26 - PNR, won in contest *C*


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. Eleven on Top (Stephanie Plum, No. 11) by Janet Evanovich, 6115 Loc's, 9/3/10
2. Paranoia by Joseph Finder, 6195 Loc's, 9/9/10
3. Sugar and Spice by Joanne Fluke, Fern Michaels, Beverly Barton and Shirley Jump (Bundle) Total = 6461 Loc's
   1. The Christmas Stocking by Fern Michaels, 1728 Loc's, 9/14/10
4. Sugar and Spice by Joanne Fluke, Fern Michaels, Beverly Barton and Shirley Jump (Bundle)
    2. Ghost of Christmas Past by Beverly Barton, 1535 Loc's, 9/16/10
5. Pencil Drawing by Gene Franks, (Walter Foster), 32 pg's, 9/16/10
6. Sugar and Spice by Joanne Fluke, Fern Michaels, Beverly Barton and Shirley Jump (Bundle)
    3. Twelve Desserts of Christmas by Joanne Fluke, 1727 Loc's, 9/18/10
7. Sugar and Spice by Joanne Fluke, Fern Michaels, Beverly Barton and Shirley Jump (Bundle)
    4. Twelve Days of Christmas by Shirley Jump, 1471 Loc's, 9/20/10
8. Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder, 7176 Loc's, 9/24/10
9. Twelve Sharp (Stephanie Plum, No. 12) by Janet Evanovich, 5434 Loc's, 9/24/10
10. Stranded with a Spy by Merline Lovelace, 2710 Loc's, 2nd Reading, 9/28/10
11. The Walk by Lee Goldberg, 2914 Loc's, 9/28/10


----------



## Aravis60

Currently reading:
1. The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien
2. Emily of New Moon by L.M. Montgomery
3. A Hat Full of Sky by Terry Pratchett
4. The Girl Who Chased the Moon by Sarah Addison Allen

Finished in September:
1. The Wee Free Men by Terry Pratchett (finished 9/1)- 400 pgs. 
2. Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins (finished 9/5)- 400 pgs. (This is my 100th book finished for the year! I reached my goal! )
3. The Story of the Treasure Seekers by E. Nesbit (finished 9/6)- 126 pgs. 
4. Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins (finished 9/- 400 pgs. 
5. House of Many Ways by Diana Wynne Jones (finished 9/11)- 432 pgs. 
6. The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen (finished 9/17)- 416 pgs. 
7. Nine Princes in Amber by Roger Zelazny (finished 9/1- 175 pgs. 
8. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson (finished 9/22)- 590 pgs. 
9. Lords and Ladies by Terry Pratchett (finished 9/26)- 374 pgs.


----------



## Quake1028

1.*The Cost of Betrayal (The Half-Orcs, Book 2)* - David Dalglish (7,875 Locations)
*Better than the first in the series, and the best book I have read all year. I have no qualms saying this is now one of my favorite books of all-time. Stunning, powerful, heartbreaking, terrifying. Everything a good novel should be, and then some.* - *A+*
2.*Sh*t My Dad Says* - Justin Halpern (1,903 Locations)
*Just as funny as the Twitter feed, with some great stories to flesh it out. Can't wait for the TV show, even if it will be neutered a bit because of language.* - *B+*
3.*Scott Pilgrim, Vol. 3: Scott Pilgrim & the Infinite Sadness* - Bryan Lee O'Malley (192 Pages)
*Not as good as the second volume. Didn't care much for Envy or the boyfriend fight, and holy hell, this jumped around a TON.* - *B*
4.*Killing Floor (Jack Reacher, No. 1)* - Lee Child (5,112 Locations)
*Intense, gritty start to a long series. Read for a book club, but will stick with it. I liked it quite a bit, more than the Elvis Cole and Philip Marlowe series that I recently read volumes of.* - *B+*
5.*It's Not About the Bike: My Journey Back to Life* - Lance Armstrong (3,395 Locations)
*Probably my sixth or seventh time reading it. My favorite non-fiction work of all-time, from my second favorite athlete of all-time, only behind John Elway, my personal savior.* - *A+*
6.*Scott Pilgrim, Vol 4: Scott Pilgrim Gets It Together* - Bryan Lee O'Malley (216 Pages)
*Best book of the series, thus far. Really laugh out loud funny and advances a lot of storylines. Super excited for the last two volumes.* - *A+*
7.*Billy Boyle* - James R. Benn (3,714 Locations)
*Good, entertaining little mystery. Really connected with me about 15% through and I couldn't put it down. Part of a larger series, but works well alone.* - *B+*
8.*Scott Pilgrim, Vol. 5: Scott Pilgrim vs The Universe* - Bryan Lee O'Malley (184 Pages)
*As far as penultimate volumes go, this one delivered. Lots of things happened, and the story pushed forward to the conclusion in the last book. Paled a bit next to the awesome fourth volume, but excellent on it's own.* - *B+*
9.*Scott Pilgrim, Vol. 6: Scott Pilgrim's Finest Hour* - Bryan Lee O'Malley (248 Pages)
*Just as good as volume 4, in some ways better because we get the ultimate closure to the storylines we have read for 5 issues. Just a fantastic book and a fantastic series. Cannot wait to see the movie now.* - *A+*
10.*The Last Coyote* - Michael Connelly (528 Pages)
*Really liked this one. My second favorite out of the first four Bosch novels. Humanized Bosch in a way the first three novels just never could, because of the subject matter.* - *A*
11.*Alice's Adventures in Wonderland* - Lewis Carroll (1,125 Locations)
*Hated the Alice character so that really ruined the book for me. Just could not get past her and enjoy anything else.* - *C-*
12.*The Time Machine* - H.G. Wells (1,340 Locations)
*First time reading this classic. The writing style didn't really do much for me, but the story told was fairly cool. Still, not a favorite or something I would revisit.* - *C+*

*Total Books:* 12
*Total Locations:* 24,464
*Total Pages:* 1,368


----------



## drenee

I can't believe we've been doing this for almost a year now.

*The Telling* by Beverly Lewis. L-book on Sony. 256 pgs.    
*Silent in the Sanctuary* by Deanna Raybourn. K-book. 496 pgs.

Audiobooks:
*Winter Solistice* by Rosamunde Pilcher. 17hrs. 10min.


----------



## summerteeth

1. The Caliphate by Jack Stewart finished 9/4 -5989 locations
2. Siesta Lane: One Cabin, No Running Water, and a Year Living Green by Amy Minato finished 9/5 - 1941 locations
3. The Life and Most Surprising Adventures of Robinson Crusoe of York Mariner by Daniel Defoe finished 9/8 - 4251 locations
4. The Prisoner of Zenda (Penguin Red Classics) by Anthony Hope finished 9/13 - 1938 locations
5. Moonlight in Odessa: A Novel by Janet Skeslien Charles finished 9/13 - 7356 locations
6. The Girl on the Beach by Charles Todd finished 9/18 - 889 locations
7. Guns Will Keep Us Together (Greatest Hits Romance) by Leslie Langtry finished 9/20 - 2335 locations
8. Bartleby, the Scrivener (Dodo Press) by Herman Melville finished 9/20 - 551 locations
9. Jacob's Room by Virginia Woolf finished 9/20 - 2492 locations
10. Bethink Yourselves! by Leo Tolstoy finished 9/20 - 645 locations
11. Fiesta Moon (The Moonstruck Series, Book 2) by Linda Windsor finished 9/21 - 5099 locations 
12. Sh*t My Dad Says by Justin Halpern finished 9/20 - 1903 locations
13. The enormous room by ee cummings finished 9/22 - 3686 locations
14. Strike Zone (Richmond Rogues, Book 3) by Kate Angell finished 9/23 - 4875 locations
15. The Captain's Daughter and Other Stories by Aleksandr Sergeevich Pushkin finished 9/23 - 1502 locations
16. Divorced, Desperate and Dating (Love Spell Mystery Romance) by Christie Craig finished 9/23 - 6689 locations
17. The Duchess of Padua by Oscar Wilde finished 9/24 - 1166 locations
18. Plum Spooky (A Between-the-Numbers Novel) by Janet Evanovich finished 9/24 - 5728 locations
19. Compromising Positions by Jenna Bailey-Burke finished 9/24 - 5175 locations
20. Shot of Tequila by JA Konrath finished 9/25 - 5662 locations
21. The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka finished 9/25 - 880 locations
22. Jane Eyre (Francais) by Charlotte Bronte started 9/25 - 9225 locations
23. Case Histories by Kate Atkinson started 9/26 - 4639 locations


----------



## cagnes

1. A Texan's Luck (Wife Lottery #3) by Jodi Thomas (352 pages) - finished 09/03
2. Lord John and the Brotherhood of the Blade (Lord John Grey #2)  by Diana Gabaldon (512 pages) - finished 09/03
3. Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim  by David Sedaris (272 pages) - finished 09/05
4. The 19th Wife by David Ebershoff (514 pages) - finished 09/07
5. The Hunger Games (Hunger Games #1)  by Suzanne Collins (384 pages) - finished 09/08 
6. Catching Fire (Hunger Games #2)  by Suzanne Collins (400 pages) - finished 09/09
7. Mockingjay (Hunger Games #3) by Suzanne Collins (400 pages) - finished 09/10
8. Somewhere I'll Find You (Capital Theatre #1) by Lisa Kleypas (384 pages) - finished 09/11
9. Because You're Mine (Capital Theatre #2) by Lisa Kleypas (384 pages) - finished 09/12
10. The Texan's Reward (Wife Lottery, #4) by Jodi Thomas (352 pages) - finished 9/14
11. Ceremony in Death (In Death #5) by J.D. Robb (336 pages) - finished 9/16
12. A Kiss at Midnight  by Eloisa James (384 pages) - finished 9/16
13. The Prize by Julie Garwood (432 pages) - finished 9/18
14. No Marriage of Convenience by Elizabeth Boyle (384 pages) - finished 9/21
15. McKettricks of Texas: Tate (McKettricks #11)  by Linda Lael Miller (384 pages) - finished 9/23
16. Secret Desires of a Gentleman (Girl Bachelors #3) by Laura Lee Guhrke (384 pages) - finished 9/24
17. With Seduction in Mind (Girl Bachelors #4) by Laura Lee Guhrke (384 pages) - finished 9/25
18. Kiss of the Night (Dark-Hunter #4) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (384 pages) - finished 09/27
19. Her Only Desire (Spice Trilogy #1) by Gaelen Foley (480 pages) - finished 09/29


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _The Kane Chronicles_ by Rick Riordan: 7186 locations. Begun 8/28, on location 4121 on 9/1, completed 9/3 -- 3065 locations read in September.
2. _Demon_ by Tosca Lee (free Lifeway Christian Store PDF version converted for Kindle): 3294 locations. Begun 9/3, completed 9/4.
3. _Havah_ by Tosca Lee: 5090 locations. Begun 9/5, completed 9/6.
4. _The Pawn_ by Steven James: 3896 locations. Begun 9/6, completed 9/8.
5. _A Memory of Wind_ by Rachel Swirsky: 654 locations. Begun 9/8, completed 9/8.
6. _Darkfever_ by Karen Marie Moning: 4344 locations. Begun 9/8, completed 9/11.
7. _Already Dead_ by Charlie Huston: 4218 locations. Begun 9/11, completed 9/12.
8. _Sins of the Fathers_ by James Scott Bell: 5867 locations. Begun 9/12, completed 9/15.
9. _Bloodfever_ by Karen Marie Moning: 4851 locations. Begun 9/16, completed 9/23.
10. _Faefever_ by Karen Marie Moning: 5134 locations. Begun 9/23, completed 9/26.
11. _Dreamfever_ by Karen Marie Moning: 6891 locations. Begun 9/26, on location 2859 on 9/30 -- 2859 locations read in September.

Running Totals:*Final Totals:*
Locations read in September: 43,272
DTB pages read in September: 
Books read start to finish in September: 9
Books read partially in September: 2


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*9/2The Mountains of Mourning Lois McMaster Bujold 1652 loc. Fantasy/SciFi Kindle9/4Year of Wonders: A Novel of the Plague Geraldine Brooks 4210 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle9/9Darwin's Century Loren Eiseley 352 pp. Science DTB9/9The Scarlet Pimpernel Baroness Emmuska Orczy 320 pp. Classics Audiobook9/10Aunt Dimity: Vampire Hunter Nancy Atherton 240 pp. Mystery DTB9/11Death at Gallows Green Robin Paige 281 pp. Mystery DTB9/19The Gone-Away World Nick Harkaway 9313 loc. SciFi Kindle9/21Don't Tell Alfred Nancy Mitford 223 pp. Fiction DTB9/24Tug of War Barbara Cleverly 288 pp. Mystery DTB9/26Holiday in Death J. D. Robb 308 pp. Mystery DTB

*Currently Reading:* House of Suns by Alistair Reynolds
*Currently Listening to:* The Mummy Case by Elizabeth Peters


----------



## Geoffrey

Wheee! page one! I'm hanging with the cool kids.

1. The Atrocity Archives - Charles Stross - Science Fantasy - 100% - 6649 locations - 368 pages - finished 9/4
2. Promises - Marie Sexton - m/m Romance - 100% - 2992 locations - 185 - pages - finished 9/4
3. The Gargoyle - Andrew Davidson - Contemporary Fiction/fantasy - 100% - 7026 locations - 480 pages - finished 9/08
4. The Protector's War - S.M. Stirling - Post-apocalypse - 100% - 10188 locations - 608 pages - finished 9/12
5. The Gone-Away World - Nick Harkaway - Apocalypse - 100% - 9313 locations - 512 pages - finished 9/25
6. A Meeting At Corvallis - S.M. Stirling - Post-apocalypse - 100% - 10756 locations - 640 pages - finished 9/19
7. The Sunrise Lands - S.M. Stirling - Fantasy - 100% - 9835 locations - 528 pages - finished 9/29
8. Clash of the Geeks - John Scalzi. Ed. - Fantasy - 100% - 786 locations - 49 pages - finished 9/29
9. Crossing Borders - Z.A. Maxwell - 28% - m/m Romance - 1182 of 4217 locations - 260 pages - abandoned 9/29
10. House of Suns - Alastair Reynolds - Science Fiction - 0% - 0 of 8482 locations - 480 pages


----------



## Tabby

1. Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese







- 4189 Locations
2. Two for the Dough by Janet Evanovich - 6756 Locations
3. Three to Get Deadly by Janet Evanovich - 7011 Locations
4. Four to Score by Janet Evanovich - 5003 Locations
5. High Five by Janet Evanovich - 4786 Locations
6. Hot Six by Janet Evanovich - 4549 Locations

September Totals
Books Read - 6
Kindle Locations - 32294


----------



## BTackitt

I'm in, but it's gonna be a weird month for me.. I can see it already.

1. Chesty: The story of Lieutenant General Lewis B. Puller -


----------



## Andra

Not reading as much as I used to, but I'm in again.


----------



## dnagirl

Black is in progress, green is finished, red is abandoned.

1. _Infidel_ by Ayaan Hirsi Ali (Kindle) - started 8/31/10, finished 9/5/10, 6393 loc
2. _Sh*t My Dad Says_ by Justin Halpern (Kindle) - started 9/5/10, finished 9/6/10, 1697 loc
3. _Regression_ by Kathy Bell (Kindle) - started 9/6/10, finished 9/9/10, 5446 loc
4. _Slander_ by Ann Coulter (Kindle) - started 9/9/10, 5125 loc
5. _Medium Raw_ by Anthony Bourdain (Kindle) - started 9/11/10, finished 9/15/10, 4112 loc
6. _My Appetite for Destruction_ by Steven Adler (Kindle) - started 9/16/10, finished 9/20/10, 4988 loc
7. _What Dreams May Come_ by Richard Matheson (Kindle) - started 9/20/10, finished 9/22/10, 4355 loc
8. _The Sari Shop Widow_ by Shobhan Bantwal (Kindle) - started 9/22/10, finished 10/2/10, 5178 loc


----------



## meljackson

The Perfect Husband by Lisa Gardner- finished Sept 1    
The Eleventh Victim by Nancy Grace- finished Sept 3.     
If I Had You by Deborah Bedford- finished Sept 4.    
Down River by John Hart- finished Sept 6.     
Something Borrowed by Emily Giffin- finished Sept 8.     
Tripwire by Lee Child- finished Sept 11.    
I'd Know You Anywhere by Laura Lippman- finished Sept 13.     
Something Blue by Emily Giffin- finished Sept 15.     
Private by James Patterson- finished Sept 24.    
Fragile by Lisa Unger- finished Sept 25.     
Blindsighted by Karin Slaughter- finished Sept 26.      
Kisscut by Karin Slaughter- finished Sept 28.      
Among the Hidden by Margaret Peterson Haddix- finished Sept 30.


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins - 4988 locations.
2.  Compromising Positions - Jenna Bayley-Burke - 5175 locations.
3. Sizzing Sixteen - Janet Evanovich - 307 pages.
4. A Little Death in Dixie - Lisa Turner - 8386 locations.
5. The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency - Alexander Mccall Smith - 3351 locations.


----------



## ladyknight33

*September 2010 21 books 97,180 locations*

1. *Comprising Positions Jenna Bayley-Burk * 5175 locations
2. *Guns Will Keeps Us Together Leslie Langry* 2335 locations
3. *THe Big 5-OH Sandra D Bricker * 2581 locations
4. *Somewhere to Belong Judith Miller* 5074 locations
5. *Once Around the Track Sharyn Mccrumb* 5171 locations
6. *Family Tree Barbara Delinsky * 5322 locations
7. *What Love Taste Like Zuri Day* 4805 locations
8. *Live Lovers Tell Zuri Day* 4213 locations
9. *Star of His Heart Brenda Jackson * 2594 locations
10. *Show and Tell Niobia Bryant* 3872 locations
11. *Live and Learn Niobia Bryant* 4419 locations
12. *Body by Night Zuri Day* 4588 locations
13. *Bet Me Jennifer Cruise* 8242 locations
14. *Big Skye Ranch Laura Amber * 4721 locations
15. *The Feathery Bill Flynn * 3421 locations
16.*Naked in Death (re-read) JD Robb* 5391 locations
17 *Glory in Death 9re-read) JD Robb* 5565 locations
18 *Immortal in Death (re-read) * 6171 locations
19 *Rapture in Death (re Read) JD Robb* 5399 locations
20 *Ceremony in Death (re read) JD Robb* 4837 locations
21 *Catwalk Melody Carlson * 3184 locations


----------



## joanne29

I a in again even though last month was slow for reading for me.

1. Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins 400 pgs.  9/2       fabulous
2. Every Last One by Anna Quindlen 299 pgs. 9/10       breath taking
3. ROOM by Emma Donahue 336 pgs. 9/16       outstanding
4. True Spirit by Jessica Watson 368 pgs. 9/26       loved it


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Scarlet Feather * by Maeve Binchy (9/4)
12481 locations; 560 pages
2. *Crocodile on the Sandbank * by Elizabeth Peters (9/6)
4390 locations; 272 pages
3. * Siesta Lane: One Cabin, No Running Water and a Year of Living Green * by Amy Minato (9/9)
1941 locations; 240 pages
4. * Mossy Creek * by Deborah Smith and others (9/12)
2769 locations; 356 pages
5. *Darkfever* by Karen Marie Moning (9/17)
4344 locations; 382 pages
6. *Home to Italy * by Peter Pezzelli (9/17)
3547 locations; 274 pages
7. *Obese From the Heart * by Sara L. Stein M.D. (9/1
3441 locations; 144 pages
8. *Spinning Forward * by Terri Dulong (9/20)
4812 locations; 352 pages
9. *Leave Me Gasping * by T C Beacham (9/22)
5332 locations; no pages
10.*The Prayers of Agnes Sparrow* by Joyce Magnin (9/25)
3730 locations; 398 pages


----------



## 1131

The Sunday Philosophy Club by Alexander McCall Smith  3875 locations
The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen  4645 locations
Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter by Seth Grahame-Smith  4955 locations
The Doorbell Rang by Rex Stout  2733 locations
Endgame 1945 by David Stafford    10673 locations


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I hope to be better this month about recording mine:

1. Finished: _Undone_ by Karin Slaughter ****
2. Finished: _No Time to Wave Goodbye _ by Jacquelyn Mitchard ***
3. Finished: _Caught_ by Harlan Coben ****
4. Finished: _ Innocent _ by Scott Turow ****
5. Finished: _I'd Know You Anywhere _ by Laura Lippman ***
6. Finished: _Saving Cee Cee Honeycutt _ by Beth Hoffman **
7. Finished: _The Walk _ by Lee Goldberg ***
8. Finished: _The Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake_ by Aimee Bender ****
9. Finished: _Replay_ by Ken Grimwood *****
10. Finished: _Kisscut_ by Karin Slaughter ****
11. Finished: _Descent Into Hell _ by Kathryn Casey *****
12. Finished: _A Checklist for Murder _ by Anthony Flacco ***


----------



## BookLover

1. *The Queen's Handmaiden* by Jennifer Ashley (323 p.p.-Kindle)
2. *The Rescue* by Nicholas Sparks (DTB -339 p.p.)
3. *The Little Prisoner* by Jane Elliot (Kindle-288 p.p.)
4. *Mossy Creek* by Deborah Smith (and many more authors) (Kindle- 356 p.p.)


----------



## geko29

This month's theme is nonfiction:

*A Grand and Bold Thing: An Extraordinary New Map of the Universe Ushering in a New Era of Discovery* by Ann K. Finkbeiner; 3665 locs, 240 pp; Interesting story of the first large-scale mapping of the known universe.
*Germs, Genes, & Civilization* by David P. Clark; 4884 locs, 304pp; Completely fascinating look at contagion as a driving factor of history.
*Buddha* by Deepak Chopra; 4272 locs, 288 pp; Interesting novelization of the monk's life.
*Columbine* by David Cullen; 7500 locs, 432 pp; Gripping narrative of one of our nation's great tragedies. I learned a lot that I didn't know, and corrected even more that I knew wrongly.
*The Lost City of Z* by David Grann; 6141 locs, 352 pp; Not quite as interesting as I expected.

Running totals: 5 books, 26,462 locations, 1,616 pages.


----------



## Margaret

1. _Winter Solstice_ by Rosamunde Pilcher 11487 locations    
A novel you can sink into and enjoy; numerous characters come together and problems are solved for
the betterment of all
2. _Threads: the Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn_ by Nell Gavin 6500 locations  
Interesting concept - less successful in the execution; too talky, strange ending
3. _The Long Walk_ by Stephen King 4823 locations   
Riviting story - I would have liked to get to know the characters better.
4. _Dies the Fire_ by S. Stirling 9750 locations   
Great story and characters; a bit too descriptive in some places for me
5. _The Stepsister Scheme_ by Jim C. Hines 5538 locations  
Fairytale princesses take matters into their own hands - interesting but it didn't really work for me
6. _Kill the Story_ by John Luciew 5460 locations   
Murder mystery set in the world of journalism, fast paced books that pulls one into the story
7. _Shopaholic Ties the Knot_ by Sophie Kinsella 5719 locations   
Pure fluff and fun to read


----------



## Leslie

Reading:

R1. Discreet Young Gentleman by M.J. Pearson (finished 9/2; ****)
R2. Sex at Dawn: The Prehistoric Origins of Modern Sexuality by Christopher Ryan and Cacilda Jetha (started 9/2)
R3. Duet by Eden Winters (****)
R4. Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins (***, finally finished on 9/30, what a slog to get through)
R5. Striking Sparks by Jordan Castillo Price (re-read; *****)
R6. The Pot and How to Use It by Roger Ebert (cookbook for the rice cooker; *)

Audio:

A1. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob Dezoet by David Mitchell (finished 9/23; *****)

Samples:

S1. The Blind Assassin: A Novel by Margaret Atwood
S2. The Speed of Dark by Elizabeth Moon
S3. Somewhere in Time by Richard Matheson
S4. Juliet, A Novel by Anne Fortier

Lined Up to Read:


----------



## egh34

I am in again as well...just hope I have some free time to read!

1. Alone - Lisa Gardner - 9-6-10
2. Loser - Jerry Spinelli- 9-29-10
2. Drums of Autumn -Diana Gabaldon 9-30-10


----------



## Kent

Currently Reading:
1. _Letters to a Young Contrarian_ by Christopher Hitchens
2. _From Where You Dream_ by Robert Olen Butler
3. _The Second Bill of Rights_ by Cass Sunstein
4. _Reality Hunger_ by David Shields
5. _Fear At School _by Reed Cowan
6. _Killer Instincts_ by Natalie Collins

Read:

1. _Hitch-22_ by Christopher Hitchens
2. _TDTM_ by JA Winward
3. _The Clouds_ by Aristophanes


----------



## div

Finished Suzanne Collin's _The Hunger Games in less than two days. Purchased Catching Fire the sequel to The Hunger Games last night.

Very good reads._


----------



## MLPMom

I haven't done this in awhile so I will join this month too. 

Thank goodness for Goodreads though because I can't remember what I read already this month and we aren't that far into the month, lol.

1. Claimed by Zoe Winter (started Sept. 2 Finished Sept. 2)  
2. Mated by Zoe Winter (started Sept. 2 Finished Sept. 2)
3.. Evolussion by Kathy Bell (started Sept. 3 Finished Sept. 4)
4. Boys that Bite by Marianne Mancussi (started Sept. 4 Finished Sept. 4)
5. Love Comes Softly by Janette Oke (started Sept 5th Finished Sept. 6th)
6. Fallen by Lauren Kate (started Sept, 5 Finished Sept. 5)
7. Remember Me by Christopher Pike (started Sept. 6 Finished Sept. 6)
8. The Return by Christopher Pike (started Sept. 6 Finished Sept. 7)
9. The Last Story by Christopher Pike (started and Finished Sept. 7)
10. Blood and Sunlight by Jamie Wasserman (started Sept. 7 Finished Sept. 8 )
11. Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison (started Sept.8 Finished Sept. 11)
12. Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins (started Sept. 11 Finished Sept. 12)
13. Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins (started Sept. 12 Finished Sept. 14)
14. Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins (started Sept.14 Finished Sept. 14)
15. Shadow of your Smile by Mary Higgins_Clark (started on Sept. 15 )
16. Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay (started Sept. 16 Finished Sept. 17)
17. Catherine and the Captain by Margaret Lake (started Sept. 17 )
18. Death's Excellent Vacation by Charlaine Harris and others (actually started in late August)
19. Ceremony in Death by J.D. Robb (started Sept. 20 Finished Sept. 21 )
20. Naked in Death (re-read) by J.D. Robb (started Sept. 21 Finished Sept. 21 )
21. Vengeance in Death by J>D. Robb (started Sept. 21 Finished Sept.23 )
22. The Chosen Soul by Heather Killough-Walden (started Sept. 23 Finished Sept. 25 )
23. Morrigan's Cross by Nora Roberts (started Sept. 25 Finished Sept. 28 )
24. Dance of the Gods by Nora Roberts (started Sept.28 Finished Sept. 29 )
25. Valley of Silence by Nora Roberts (started on Sept. 29 Finished Sept.30 )


So close to making it to one book for every day of the month!


----------



## pagerd

I've spent an entire week re-downloading my books to my new kindle, but I've managed to read _some_ books.

1. Paper, Scissors, Death by Joanna Campbell Slan
2. Death in Show by Judi Mccoy
3. Mud to Ashes by Gayle Wigglesworth
4. Lightning Ridge (Young Adult) by Tim Myers
5. Crossing the Lion by Cynthia Baxter
6. Dead to Writes by Cathy Wiley
7. French Polished Murder by Elise Hyatt
8. A Deadly Row by Casey Mayes (Tim Myers)
9. The Danger by Dick Francis
10. Shaking the Family Tree: Blue Bloods, Black Sheep, and Other Obsessions of an Accidental Genealogist by Buzzy Jackson
11. Night of the Living Deed by E.J. Copperman (Jeffrey Cohen)
12. HIDDEN MICKEY: Sometimes Dead Men DO Tell Tales! by Nancy Temple Rodrigue and David W. Smith)
13. HIDDEN MICKEY 2: It All Started... by Nancy Temple Rodrigue and David W. Smith
14. Farm Fresh Murder by Paige Shelton
15. Wild Goose Chase: A Quilting Mystery by Terri Thayer

Covers:


----------



## ayuryogini

*DATE**BOOK**AUTHOR**LOCATIONS*Sep 5Definitely DeadCharlaine Harris5252Sep 7All Together DeadCharlaine Harris4861Sep 10From Dead to WorseCharlaine Harris5519Sep 12Dead and GoneCharlaine Harris3585Sep 14Dead in the FamilyCharlaine Harris4489Sep 17 The Poisonwood Bible Barbara Kingsolver 7974Sep 20The HelpKathryn Stockett8593


----------



## pidgeon92

Link to October 2010


----------

